# Moniteur Externe: latence de la souris



## Toinewx (28 Juillet 2012)

J'avais l'habitude d'utiliser un moniteur 21 pouces HP basique en complément de l'écran 15 pouces de mon macbookpro.

Depuis que j'ai le nouveau macbook pro retina, je me suis dis que j'allais pouvoir utiliser un moniteur externe plus grand, puisque le retina est plus puissant. C'est alors que j'ai eu l'idée d'utiliser mon téléviseur sony bravia Hd, qui doit faire 32 pouces ou quelque chose comme ça.

Je le branche donc en HDMI, et quelle mauvaise surprise quand je découvre que le curseur de la souris se déplace avec un temps de latence qui rend l'utilisation désagréable, et qui m'empêche d'utilser cet écran pour les jeux par exemple. Pour les films, c'est pas un souci, mais pour tout le reste, c'est inutilisable.

Avez vous une idée de ce qui cause ce temps de latence entre le mouvement de la souris et le mouvement du curseur sur l'écran sony ? Peut on y remédier ? J'ai cherché les réglages du téléviseur mais rien ne semble fonctionner.

Faut il passer par du VGA ou DVI ? cela changera t- il la latence ?

En esperant que vous puissiez m'aider. Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h26 ----------

en changeant le réglage de la tv en mode "jeu", la latence de la souris a grandement diminué.
savez vous si la qualité du cable HDMI peut influencer un petit peu la latence ?
Désormais c'est acceptable.


----------



## Oizo (28 Juillet 2012)

Non le câble HDMI ne va pas jouer sur le temps de latence, à moins qu'il fasse plus de 5 mètres, et encore...

Un petit article intéressant sur la qualité des câbles HDMI :
Lien

Il faudrait plutôt voir du côté des réglages de la TV si le mode jeu réduit déjà le temps de latence... Désactiver un max de fonctions de correction d'image.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2012)

Moi, ce qui m'échappe, c'est l'utilisation du téléviseur ??? Même avec 11 pouces de plus que le moniteur 21 pouces, il ne doit pas avoir une meilleure résolution (les téléviseurs aujourd'hui, ça plafonne à 1920x1080 pour autant que je sache), juste des pixels plus gros


----------



## Oizo (28 Juillet 2012)

Les 21 pouces n'ont pas tous une résolution de 1920x1080... La TV de 32 pouces peut donc avoir une meilleure résolution que le HP mais effectivement il ne faut pas se baser sur le critère de la taille mais de la résolution de l'écran.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2012)

Oizo a dit:


> Les 21 pouces n'ont pas tous une résolution de 1920x1080... La TV de 32 pouces peut donc avoir une meilleure résolution que le HP mais effectivement il ne faut pas se baser sur le critère de la taille mais de la résolution de l'écran.



Le problème n'est pas là, même si son 21 pouces ne passe que du 1680x1050 (réso de mon 20 pouces), il a quand même une résolution effective de 33% supérieure à celle de son téléviseur 32 pouces (±80 pixels/pouce contre seulement ±60 pour le téléviseur) !

C'est en augmentant le nombre de pixels, qu'on améliore la résolution, pas en agrandissant juste l'écran !



Toinewx a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai le nouveau macbook pro retina, je me suis dis que j'allais pouvoir utiliser un moniteur externe plus grand, puisque le retina est plus puissant.



Cela dit, pour ce qui est de la puissance, rien à voir, ça fait un bail que les cartes vidéo ont la puissance nécessaire pour alimenter des écrans "rétina", c'est juste que les dalles n'étaient pas dispo, mais niveau puissance, même la vieille NVidia de mon vieux MBP pourrait alimenter un écran rétina (Pour te donner une idée, la très vieille carte ATI Radeon 9000 Pro de mon très vieux PM G4 "Fw800" *de 2003* permet d'afficher des résolutions jusqu'à 3840x2400, ce qui est de loin bien supérieur à ce que peut afficher une dalle "Rétina" actuelle) !


----------



## Toinewx (31 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'échappe, c'est l'utilisation du téléviseur ??? Même avec 11 pouces de plus que le moniteur 21 pouces, il ne doit pas avoir une meilleure résolution (les téléviseurs aujourd'hui, ça plafonne à 1920x1080 pour autant que je sache), juste des pixels plus gros



 En effet je n'avais pas pensé a la resolution. c'est vrai que l'avantage d'un grand ecran est gaché par le fait de voir les pixels. la reso max est 1920/1080 .


----------

